# Wieviel Watt verbraucht ein Mainboard?



## Knaeckebrot93 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich grade wieviel Watt mein Mainboard wohl  maximal verbaucht.
In meinem Fall ist es ein Gigabyte Z87X-D3H .
Kann ich mich irgendwo genauer informieren wieviel Watt dieses Board verbraucht?
Habe bislang noch nirgends Informationen über den maximal Verbrauch gefunden ,aber es würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## ActiveX (28. Oktober 2013)

Das wird man denke ich nur schwer rausbekommen...
Jedes teil hat seinen gewissen verbrauch, wlecher teilweise sehr gering sein kann.
Wozu möchtest du das denn wissen?

Grundsätlzich verbrauchen normale Gaming systeme nicht mehr als 400W...


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (28. Oktober 2013)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Das wird man denke ich nur schwer rausbekommen...
> Jedes teil hat seinen gewissen verbrauch, wlecher teilweise sehr gering sein kann.
> Wozu möchtest du das denn wissen?


 
Interessiert mich einfach ,weil manche schreiben mehrere Festplatten +Mainboard +Laufwerke +Lüfter etc. würden maximal 50-70 Watt verbauchen .
Das kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht vorstellen und deshalb interessierts mich halt grade ob die Hersteller zum Verbrauch der Boards auch Angaben machen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Oktober 2013)

Verbrauch an sich oder auch z.B. mit den Spawas zusammen?

Ist auf jeden Fall sehr schwer abzuschätzen.
Da ist ja nicht nur der Chipsatz (von dem man die TDP noch rausbekommen sollte, was aber leider nichts über den realen Verbrauch aussagt) drauf, sondern je nach dem noch zusätzliche USB und Sata Controller, LAN Controller, Spawas, Onboard Sound, ...




EDIT:



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich einfach ,weil manche  schreiben mehrere Festplatten +Mainboard +Laufwerke +Lüfter etc. würden  maximal 50-70 Watt verbauchen .
> Das kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht  vorstellen und deshalb interessierts mich halt grade ob die Hersteller  zum Verbrauch der Boards auch Angaben machen.


 Doch, das kann schon hinkommen.
Eine HDD braucht normalerweise ca. 5W (es gibt natürlich ausnahmen) ein Lüfter so <1-2W (außer man benutzt ultralaute 3000rpm Dinger) die TDP des Chipsatzes liegt teilweise bei unter 10W (irgend so ein aktueller Intel, der 990FX bringt aber fast 20W) ein optisches Laufwerk braucht ebenso wie eine SSD kaum Strom.

Du könntest es auch so sehen:
Alles was an Strom "verbraucht" wird, muss irgendwie als Wärme wieder weg. Und du weißt ja, wie schwer es ist eine CPU passiv zu kühlen. 
Und die ganzen von dir aufgezählten Teile haben ja auch keine aktive Kühlung. Wenn man dabei auf z.B. 150W kommen würde, wären rießige Kühlkörper oder starke aktive Belüftung nötig, damit nichts überhitzt.

Wenn man natürlich 20 Festplatten in Betrieb hat verbraucht man schon mehr als die 50-70W, aber das ist für den durchschnittlichen Gaming PC eher weniger normal.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (28. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Verbrauch an sich oder auch z.B. mit den Spawas zusammen?
> 
> Ist auf jeden Fall sehr schwer abzuschätzen.
> Da ist ja nicht nur der Chipsatz (von dem man die TDP noch rausbekommen sollte, was aber leider nichts über den realen Verbrauch aussagt) drauf, sondern je nach dem noch zusätzliche USB und Sata Controller, LAN Controller, Spawas, Onboard Sound, ...


 

Hm hast wohl Recht das wird wohl nicht leicht sein das rauszubekommen .

Schade hätte mich einfach mal interessiert ^^ .
Eventuell kaufe ich mir einfach die Tage mal nen Verbrauchsmesser und hänge den PC dran ,dann habe ich zumindest den Gesamtverbrauch schonmal.
Was die CPU grade verbraucht kann ich mir anzeigen lassen und beim Rest muss ich dann halt grob schätzen^^.


----------



## okeanos7 (29. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Verbrauch an sich oder auch z.B. mit den Spawas zusammen?
> 
> Ist auf jeden Fall sehr schwer abzuschätzen.
> Da ist ja nicht nur der Chipsatz (von dem man die TDP noch rausbekommen sollte, was aber leider nichts über den realen Verbrauch aussagt) drauf, sondern je nach dem noch zusätzliche USB und Sata Controller, LAN Controller, Spawas, Onboard Sound, ...
> ...



Gute erklärung  

Schau dir hier im forum doch mal nen paar tests an.  Xtc macht da viele.
Oft sind dort auch verbrauchwerte angegeben.

Desto mehr ausstattung ein board hat, dest mehr verbraucht es im regelfall. Z.b. verbraucht nen asus rog ganzschön viel ^^


----------

